# csx model railway photos



## csxtrainsruletheway (Dec 15, 2010)

here are some photos of my under construction csx layout!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great....where's the rolling stock?


----------



## csxtrainsruletheway (Dec 15, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Looks great....where's the rolling stock?


its all in boxes so it dosn't get dirty and get glue on them


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Like the details! Very nice!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi csx, 

Now *that* is a *very* well composed pic... :thumbsup:


----------



## choochoo76 (Dec 2, 2010)

+1, from a photographer 



choo choo said:


> Hi csx,
> 
> Now *that* is a *very* well composed pic... :thumbsup:


----------

